# Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen



## Alpinestars (4. Mai 2011)

Servus
Da bei uns ja wieder ab 01.05 der Zander wieder frei ist wollte ich mal wissen wer von euch so auf Zander mit freier Leine fischt (Also nur Hauptschnur oder FlourcarbonVorfach und Haken) und was ihr damit für erfahrungen gemacht habt im sinne von größeren fangerfolg u.s.w?
Ich selber mache das recht gerne wenn ich direkt auf Grund fische und bin auch der Meinung das es vorteile hat, habe mir dazu extra 3xDelkim Bissanzeiger für geholt damit der Zander keinen Wiederstand spürt und ich mit offenen Rollenbügel fischen kann ohne das was in der Schnur hängt.


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

wenn keine strömung herrscht spricht nix dagegen=)


----------



## e.shikari (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

irgendwie zwei unterschiedliche fragen.
ich fisch bis jetzt noch immer einfach mit normaler schnur. hab in schweden sogar nen zander am stahlvorfach mit gufi auf grundgezupft gefangen. und auch letzten sonntag hier auf pose ausgelegter köfi mit stahlvorfach, war auf zander erfolgreich.

dabei war weder der bügel offen, noch hat sich der zander am wiederstand der pose gestört. somit ist das eh alles fraglich, obs wirlich was bringt, oder ob man sich einfach nur zuviel gedanken macht.


----------



## Alpinestars (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



e.shikari schrieb:


> irgendwie zwei unterschiedliche fragen.
> ich fisch bis jetzt noch immer einfach mit normaler schnur. hab in schweden sogar nen zander am stahlvorfach mit gufi auf grundgezupft gefangen. und auch letzten sonntag hier auf pose ausgelegter köfi mit stahlvorfach, war auf zander erfolgreich.
> 
> dabei war weder der bügel offen, noch hat sich der zander am wiederstand der pose gestört. somit ist das eh alles fraglich, obs wirlich was bringt, oder ob man sich einfach nur zuviel gedanken macht.


Das ist natürlich richtig ob es wirklich was bringt kann ich natürlich auch nicht sage.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

kommt sicher auch auf das Gewässer drauf an ...
im Fluß ist den Zander sch*** egal was da dran hängt, im stillen Baggersee kenne ich welche die mit 0,18er Schnur auf Zander fischen weil die sofort loslassen .
wenn du nicht weit werfen mußt, warum also nicht ....


----------



## Bassey (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> kommt sicher auch auf das Gewässer drauf an ...
> im Fluß ist den Zander sch*** egal was da dran hängt, im stillen Baggersee kenne ich welche die mit 0,18er Schnur auf Zander fischen weil die sofort loslassen .
> wenn du nicht weit werfen mußt, warum also nicht ....



Selbst wenn man weit werfen muss... Dann heißt das Zauberwort PVA Beutel. Stein rein. Verbindung mit dem Wirbel (ich habe auch bei freier Leine noch nen Karabiner dran) und raus mit der ollen Sardelle (metaphorisch gesprochen) #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Das Problem dabei auf weite Entfernung ist die Bisserkennung - vor allem dann, wenn der Fisch in Deine Richtung schwimmt nach dem Biss.

Zweites Problem:
Je nach Gewässer (auch an Stillgewässern) gibt es Strömungen, das kann bei offener Rolle Schnurbögen geben, dass Du gar keinen Biss mehr mitkriegst.

Bei geschlossener Rolle wiederum musst Du aufpassen wie ein Luchs, um beim ersten Zupfer gleich die Rolle zu öffnen, damit der Vorteil der freien Leine nicht wieder verloren geht.

Davon ab funktioniert das aber auch an Flüssen, sofern die Strömung nicht zu stark sowie die Tiefe nicht zu groß ist.

Der Köder treibt dann meist an Stellen, an denen auch natürliches Futter liegen bleibt.  Auswerfen, mit offener Rolle den Köfi abtreben lassen, wenn man merkt, dass er den Grund erreicht hat, Rolle schliessen und Rute ablegen.

Beim ersten Zupfer dann wiederrum sofort Rute in die Hand, Role öffnen und Schnur in die Hand. Dank der Strömung merkt man dabei die Bisse deutlich besser als im Stillwasser und kann diese dann auch besser anschlagen (abgesehen davon, dass eben die Zander im Stillwasser eh so scheissvorsichtig sind...)..

Ist defintiv keine Methode zum "faulen Angeln" - man muss ständig (gerade im Stillwasser) präsent sein, um Fische nicht zu tief schlucken zu lassen.

Wenn man das sowieso beachtet, würde ich eh dazu raten, eine "halbaktive" Methode zu wählen:
Köfi auswerfen an freier Leine, absinken lassen. 
Ruten in der Hand halten, immer wieder mal den Köfi anziehen, bzw. auch mal "anjiggen" wie mit einem Gufi. 
Im Gegensatz zum Kunstköderangeln aber  immer wieder dazwischen liegen lassen - so 5 - 10 Minuten.


----------



## Bassey (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweites Problem:
> Je nach Gewässer (auch an Stillgewässern) gibt es Strömungen, das kann bei offener Rolle Schnurbögen geben, dass Du gar keinen Biss mehr mitkriegst.



Dafür gibt es mittlerweile eine Schnur die Super geeignet ist. Sinkende Schnur nämlich, dabei lasse ich dann auch den Bügel offen :m


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Kann einer ma diese Methode erklären??

Fische auch an einem Baggersee und will nächsten Monat auf zander...


----------



## pike1984 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Absolut easy: Geflochtene Hauptschnur, FC, Mono oder feines Stahlvorfach (bei Hechtgefahr), verbunden durch Schlaufe in Schlaufe oder mit Wirbel, Fischchen am Einzelhaken oder Ryder aufgezogen, mit der Hakenspitze aus dem Maul oder hinter den Kiemen austretend.

Hotspot suchen, rausschlenzen und abräumen!  Funzt bei mir auch super!


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Evtl ma iwas anschaulisches....

Was für Ruten nimmt man?? Wollte ma im Sommer bisschen was Probiern. Für Hecht nimm ich ne Karpfenrute(3lbs). is aber Für Zander zu grob, oder????


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Grundruten oder Spinnruten mit max 50 g WG sollte für Zander dicke reichen und hätten auch noch Reserven für evtl Hechte bis 70/80 cm.


----------



## Alpinestars (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Was heißt zu grob? Den Zander interessiert es nicht welche Rute du hast, auch wenn du mit nem Stock angelst.
Zander hat ein recht hartes Maul also muss der Anhieb sitzen aber er ist nicht unbedingt der Stärkste Kämpfer


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Hab ne Grundrute bis 40g....2,60 Lang....schön Straff...

Funzt das auch mit ner Freilaufrolle anstatt Bügel auf??

Noch ne Frage...Wenn Freilauf dann hab ich mono...


----------



## Alpinestars (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Ich nehme Ruten bis 50g WG und damit kannst du natürlich auch große Hechte fangen


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Hab ne Grundrute bis 40g....2,60 Lang....schön Straff...
> 
> Funzt das auch mit ner Freilaufrolle anstatt Bügel auf??
> 
> Noch ne Frage...Wenn Freilauf dann hab ich mono...


Rute passt schon 

Bügel ist feiner, je nachdem wie heikel die Zander sind ist uU der beste Freilauf nicht sensibel genug...


----------



## pike1984 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Ich fisch da immer mit einer alten Balzer Mefo-Spinne in 3m mit 10-40g. Ist relativ weich, daher verwende ich auch Geflochtene. Die lädt sich halt gut auf und bringt auch ohne Blei und oder Pose genug Weite. Leichter würde ich aber nicht fischen, wenn du in deinem Gewässer viele Hindernisse hast und auch große Raubaale oder gar Welse unterwegs sind. Da ist eine etwas härtere Rute mit 50 oder 60g dann schon besser, wie Denni schon sagt. Vielleicht hast ja so wie ich was passendes rumliegen. Achja, als Rolle hab ich eine 2500er Technium drauf, als Schnur noch eine 12er Fireline-aber auch nur, weils bei mir keine wirklichen Abrieb-und Hängerquellen gibt.


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Freilauf kann ich relativ fein einstellen....is aber auch ne Große vom Karpfenfischen, die Spro Long Cast LCS...aber dass is ja latte...dem Zander sollte das Gerät ja egal sein.

kann dann also Karpenrute, Freilaufrolle und Köfi in Wasser und Warten. In dem See is ja auch mit Hechten zu rechnen. Oder lieber Grundrute?

Montage....Schnur-Wirbel-Haken-Fisch????


----------



## e.shikari (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> kann dann also Karpenrute, Freilaufrolle und Köfi in Wasser und Warten. In dem See is ja auch mit Hechten zu rechnen. Oder lieber Grundrute?
> 
> Montage....Schnur-Wirbel-Haken-Fisch????



zander sowieso grundnah befischen, da haste eigentlich FAST keinen hecht mit dabei in den sommerlichen monaten. egal ob pose oder grund, alles auf grundnähe!

und zu deiner montage...wo ist das bleib, bzw die pose? 
aber jo, nicht zu kompliziert. kann mich nur wiederholen, hab erst sonntags zander mit stahlvorfach an nicht offener rolle mit poste gefangen...


----------



## daci7 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Also wie ich schon in einem anderen Tröt schrieb: meiner Meinung nach merkt der Fisch keinen Unterschied zwischen freier Leine und schwerem Grundblei (als Durchlauf montiert versteht sich). 
Ich fische daher, besonders wenn es darauf ankommt die Bisse schneller/direkter mitzukriegen lieber mit 50g Blei, Schnur gestrafft und gaaaanz leicht unter ein Gummi an der Rute und Bügel auf. 
Bei einem Biss geht die Schnur sofort aus dem Gummi und der Fisch kann ungehindert abziehen. 
Bei dem fischen mit freier Leine, das ich auch mal ganz gerne mache, hatte ich oft das Problem, dass auf etwas größere Entfernungen der Köder schnell verschlungen ist, bevor ich überhaupt was gemerkt habe. Besonders da bei uns im See ordentliche Breitköpfe schwimmen, die auch ganz gern mal jeden Zanderköder nehmen :m

PS: Den großen Vorteil der freien Leine sehe ich eher in der Präsentationsmöglichkeit. Wie Thomas schon angesprochen hat ist es so eben sehr gut möglich den Fisch mit Hilfe der Strömung genau dorthin treiben zu lassen, wo eben tote Fische oder anderes Futter im Gewäser hintreiben und wo zwangsläufig auch die Fische drauf warten.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Montage: Hauptschnur>Wirbel>7x7>2xRyder>Köder


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Kleiner Tipp fürs angeln mit freier Leine!

Falls die Strömung so stark ist, das ein Schnurbogen entsteht kann man TROTZDEM mit offenem Bügel angeln OHNE das ein riesen Schnurbogen entsteht.
Und zwar nimmt man einfach ein Gummi und stülpt es über den Stock auf den Blank.

Denn nimmt man einfach die Schnur und klemmt sie unter dem Gummiband ein! So kann durch Strömung keine Schnur frei gegeben werden und bei einem Biss wird die Schnur unter dem Gummi weggezogen und die Schnur ist frei 
(So mache ich es bei uns auch beim Aalangeln im Stillgewässer, das die echt ziemlich vorsichtig geworden sind!)

Lg

Alex


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

ok...

verschiedene meinungen hier....

kann ich nich einfach mit Blei aufen Grund, Freilauf auf und Pieper an??????? 

Iwie Blick ich gerade nich, weil jeder hier was anderes sagt.|uhoh: Habe noch nich auf Zander Gefischt, also einfach ma für Doofe erklären: Wie, Wann, Wo und Warum^^


----------



## e.shikari (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



Fischie01 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp fürs angeln mit freier Leine!
> 
> Falls die Strömung so stark ist, das ein Schnurbogen entsteht kann man TROTZDEM mit offenem Bügel angeln OHNE das ein riesen Schnurbogen entsteht.
> Und zwar nimmt man einfach ein Gummi und stülpt es über den Stock auf den Blank.
> ...



da kann man auch gleich mit fast ganz offener bremse angeln, schafft die strömung ebenso nicht, aber der fisch schon.



M4rius93 schrieb:


> ok...
> 
> verschiedene meinungen hier....
> 
> ...



ja du kannst das und es ist wohl die bessere und vor allem waidgerechtere art (wenn du c&r bevorzugst). du erkennst mit deiner methode viel schneller einen biss (vor allem auf entfernung) als mit offenem bügel und verhinderst somit oft das verschlucken des köders, welches in 95% der fälle einfach zum abschlagen des fisches führt. und glaub mir, wenn du wie von jemand anderem schon gesagt, mit einem "schweren" grundblei angelst, so dass im falle eins abzugs das bleib definitiv liegen bleibt...brauchst keine bedenken haben. die logik sagt mit  zumindest, dass es echt genauso frei zum abzug kommt.

bei c&r in sachen zander im tiefen gewässer ab sagen wir mal 8 meter, würd ich aber aufpassen, denn es kann zu schäden der schwimmblase und augen durch den schnellen höhenunterschied kommen! von daher den fisch immer gut anschauen und auf aufgeblähte bäuche und augen achten!


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> kann ich nich einfach mit Blei aufen Grund, Freilauf auf und Pieper an???????


 

Im Prinzip klappt das auch, nur in manchen Stillgewässern (wie bei mir) ist der Zander so vorsichtig,... Das heißt, der Biss auf Grund kommt schlagartig,..er zieht im Vollspurt 2 Meter ab und Spuckt den Köfi wieder aus,...wenn ich mitm Bügel offen angele, denn merkt er keinen Wiederstand (Ich benutze auch kein Grundblei, sondern einen halbsinkenden Spiro, da der unter Wasser quasie schwerelos ist.) Wenn du jedoch den Freilauf drin hast, kann es sein, das dass dem Zander schon zu Vieel Wiederstand ist und er fässt deinen Köfi nicht mehr an! (Ist aber auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich)

Lg

Alex


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



e.shikari schrieb:


> da kann man auch gleich mit fast ganz offener bremse angeln, schafft die strömung ebenso nicht, aber der fisch schon.


 

Aber die Bremse merkt der Zander, die Freie Schnur nicht


----------



## angler1996 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

stimmt in etwa , aber nicht ganz

Mit dem Gummi hast Du Deine Bremseinstellung und kannst den Anhieb schneller setzen. Mit normaler FB ( also nicht Baitrunner oder QD) mußte erst drehen an der Bremse und ob die Bremseinstellung dann wirklich exakt ist, ist ne andere Frage
Gruß A.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> kann ich nich einfach mit Blei aufen Grund, Freilauf auf und Pieper an???????
> 
> Iwie Blick ich gerade nich, weil jeder hier was anderes sagt.|uhoh: Habe noch nich auf Zander Gefischt, also einfach ma für Doofe erklären: Wie, Wann, Wo und Warum^^



klar kannst du!

also mal alles zusammengefasst: 

rute: eigentlich grad wurschd was für eine, solange sie deinen köder bzw. köder mit blei an die vorgesehene stelle bugsieren kann und sie nicht zu weich ist um den anhieb zu setzen! ich fische mit karpfenruten weil die rollen freilauf haben...

rolle: entweder mit offenem bügel (fisch merkt null wiederstand) oder mit nem vernünftigen freilauf

schnur: eigentlich reicht ne vernünftige dehnungsarme mono! auf größere distanz würde ich aber eher zu geflochtener greifen, da die dehnung der mono auf lange distanz beim anhieb schon zu viel sein kann...

vorfach: fluorocarbon und bei vielen hechten dünnes stahl

haken: einzelhaken im maul angeködert. der zander frisst eigentlich immer von vorne... u.u. balzaholz in den köfi, dann kriegt er noch n bissl auftrieb und liegt nicht komplett auf grund...

montage: wie schon beschrieben freie leine, u.u. mit gummi bei strömung oder durchlaufmontage mit blei am antitangle boom... ich fische mit blei... 

hoffe, das hat dir ein wenig geholfen!

gruß
sebastian


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Alles klar..danke für die schnellen Antworten....

Denke werde in 3 Wochen ma mit Pieper probieren. Is ein Baggersee, mit Steilen Ufern.(5 Meter geradeaus schon auf 2m.)

Da sagt man doch, Zander patrolliern nachts entlang der Ufer. Also einfach 10m raus, und warten??

So..50 grundblei, Hacken dorch die Oberlippe...

welch hackengröße?? Das Blei einfach fest wie z.B. beim Karpfenangeln oder so das das Blei auf der Haupsschnur beweglich is??

Sry wenn dumme Fragen...|kopfkrat


----------



## e.shikari (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Alles klar..danke für die schnellen Antworten....
> 
> Denke werde in 3 Wochen ma mit Pieper probieren. Is ein Baggersee, mit Steilen Ufern.(5 Meter geradeaus schon auf 2m.)
> 
> ...



natürlich laufblei! sonst bringts nichts vorher darüber zu diskutieren, ob freier abzug und so |supergri

hakengröße: 1 und 1/0 , dass reicht. wenn du c&r vor hast, würd ich keinen grilling bei zander verwenden, doppel oder gar einfachhaken reicht.


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Aber nur ein Einzelhacken???

Is das ne sichere Methode?? durche Lippe und gut....

sollte da nur ne Spite rausschauen oder ruhig ein ganzes Stück?? 
Hat ma einer ne Skizze oder sowat?? Begrenzet Vorstellungskraft^^

In welche richtung muss die Hackenspitze Schauen?? vorn oder hinten??

Fühle mich hier gerade voll doof |kopfkrat


----------



## e.shikari (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Aber nur ein Einzelhacken???
> 
> Is das ne sichere Methode?? durche Lippe und gut....
> 
> ...



wenn du dir mit einfachhaken in der oberlippe des köfis zu unsicher bist, dann mach das in etwa so:







das stahlvorfach kannst du weg lassen, bzw durch FC oder ähnliches ersetzen.
die kg angaben würd ich nicht beachten, ist nur ein beispiel auf die schnelle.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

ködernadel kurz vorm schwanz einstechen und bis zum maul durchschieben... einzelhaken am vorfach dann mit ködernadel durchs maul richtung schwanzspitze durchziehen. haken dann im mundwinkel des köfi. im prinzip wie auf der zeichnung, nur halt durchs maul... so hält der köfi besser und schlitzt beim (nicht vorsichtigen) werfen oder bei nem kleinen hinderniss nicht gleich aus


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Super..habs verstanden^^

Danke leuts..in einem Monat kommt dann bild von mir mit nem 80er Zander


----------



## Reborn84 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Nimm auf jeden Fall nen Ryderhaken. Da sitzt der Anhieb auch ^^. 


Gruß

Stephan


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Schreib doch einfach Zwilling....hab bei googelbilder gesucht


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Super..habs verstanden^^
> 
> Danke leuts..in einem Monat kommt dann bild von mir mit nem 80er Zander



Viel Glück!


----------



## zandertex (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Super..habs verstanden^^
> 
> Danke leuts..in einem Monat kommt dann bild von mir mit nem 80er Zander




Hier schon mal ein älteres Bild von einem 84er-6,4kg richtig fetten Talsperren-Zander,der mit freier Leine,3m vom Ufer gefangen wurde.

Konnnte vor 2 Wochen einen 74er Aal im Rhein ca.1 Meter vom Ufer fangen,auch an freier Leine mit einem Tauwurm.

Grüße und viel Glück,Zandertex


----------



## DokSnyder (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach Zwilling....hab bei googelbilder gesucht


 

Ryder und Zwilling sehen etwas anders aus, guck Dir die nochmal genauer an. Kannst aber auch einfach einen etwas größeren Einzelhaken durch den Köfi ziehen (am Kopf rausschauen lassen), so dass der Haken dann genausoweit heraussteht wie wenn Du einen Ryder fischen würdest.


----------



## DokSnyder (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*



e.shikari schrieb:


> und glaub mir, wenn du wie von jemand anderem schon gesagt, mit einem "schweren" grundblei angelst, so dass im falle eins abzugs das bleib definitiv liegen bleibt...brauchst keine bedenken haben. die logik sagt mit zumindest, dass es echt genauso frei zum abzug kommt.


 
Das stimmt leider so nicht, weil da eine Menge Reibung mit ins Spiel kommt. Besonders, wenn am Blei die Schnurrichtung geändert wird. Wenn eine schweres Blei liegen bleiben und die Schnur völlig ungehindert durchlaufen könnte müsste dann ja auch eine leichtes liegen bleiben (bei einem Biss). Das ist aber meistens nicht so, deshalb würde ich empfehlen trotzdem ein möglichst leichtes Blei zu verwenden, so dass dieses Blei nicht so viel Widerstand bietet. So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig also. Ich fische ca. 20g im Stillwasser, und bis zu 120g ordentlich strömenden Rhein. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie weit Du werfen musst, und welches Gewicht Deine Rute am besten abkann.

Gruß
Dok


----------



## M4rius93 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Auf Zander mit freier Leine fischen*

Darum war je die Frage mit der Karpfenrute...die kann das natürlich ab^^


----------

